

Shellac: extend Chrome with unix shell commands - sigil
https://github.com/acg/shellac

======
sid0
Wow, the way you're doing it seems really convoluted. I wonder if using an
NPAPI plugin would be easier? I know this would be tons easier as a Firefox
extension.

~~~
sigil
> I wonder if using an NPAPI plugin would be easier? I know this would be tons
> easier as a Firefox extension.

I'm not so sure about that, when the NPAPI [1] hello world example [2] is 224
lines of C just by itself.

By contrast, Shellac does everything that it does in 50 lines of Python and
120 lines of js. The extension is structured like any other web app -- some
client side js calls a server side scripting language, which most people will
be more comfortable messing with.

[1] <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/NPAPI>

[2]
[http://git.webvm.net/?p=npsimple;a=blob;f=npsimple.c;h=205c7...](http://git.webvm.net/?p=npsimple;a=blob;f=npsimple.c;h=205c7c3a0cfa29277fcad450c682d29b4cf52b79;hb=master)

~~~
sid0
I meant less convoluted for the user. :)

It really sucks that there's no way to do native extensions in Chrome other
than the NPAPI hack. Even an equivalent to Firefox's js-ctypes would be
awesome.

